# UGA - MSU game thread



## BlackSmoke (Sep 25, 2010)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Sic 'Em (Sep 25, 2010)

Purebreds vs Mutts coming up!


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 25, 2010)

Just turned it on I guess ill watch it...lol... Should be an easy win for the Dawgs!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Sep 25, 2010)

Keys to the game for UGA:

Running game has to go for 150+

Ball security

Assignment football on D

Can't lose composure against the spread O


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 25, 2010)

Just Remeber Tech beat them last year...LOL... Good luck Dawgs!


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 25, 2010)

Dear Heavenly Father, Please let the Dawgs look like someone has coached them today.


----------



## david w. (Sep 25, 2010)

Time to get a real game started.


----------



## Sic 'Em (Sep 25, 2010)

greene_dawg said:


> Dear Heavenly Father, Please let the Dawgs look like someone has coached them today.


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Sep 25, 2010)

Goooooooo dawgsssssssssss!!! Woof woof woof


----------



## Sic 'Em (Sep 25, 2010)

Stupid cowbells


----------



## 00Beau (Sep 25, 2010)

Where is it on Dish Network or is it at all?


----------



## david w. (Sep 25, 2010)

00Beau said:


> Where is it on Dish Network or is it at all?



420 on mine.


----------



## 00Beau (Sep 25, 2010)

greene_dawg said:


> Dear Heavenly Father, Please let the Dawgs look like someone has coached them today.


----------



## Sic 'Em (Sep 25, 2010)

Find FSN South!


----------



## 00Beau (Sep 25, 2010)

david w. said:


> 420 on mine.



Thanks


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 25, 2010)

00Beau said:


> Where is it on Dish Network or is it at all?




I have Direct and its on FSN.


----------



## Sic 'Em (Sep 25, 2010)

3 and out giving them great field position.  Fantastic.


----------



## Bitteroot (Sep 25, 2010)

An actual tackle....


----------



## Bitteroot (Sep 25, 2010)

and actual goob up


----------



## Sic 'Em (Sep 25, 2010)

Where was all the help??


----------



## Bitteroot (Sep 25, 2010)

we so suck...


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Sep 25, 2010)

Not too good a start for UGA...


----------



## david w. (Sep 25, 2010)

Oh no!Don't start this mess.


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 25, 2010)

Offense looks like crap, defense looks like crap... But don't dare blame it on the coaching...


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 25, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> we so suck...



Welcome to the club... but you dont suck as bad as us...lol


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 25, 2010)

Come on, UGA!!!


----------



## Bitteroot (Sep 25, 2010)

Marks500 said:


> Welcome to the club... but you dont suck as bad as us...lol



true dat....


----------



## david w. (Sep 25, 2010)

1-3


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 25, 2010)

Here we go


----------



## Sic 'Em (Sep 25, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> true dat....



LOL, I'm not so sure!


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 25, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> true dat....



but if you loose you are a step closer...lol.. I am sure GA will be fine this game! There is no way you will lose to the worse of the SEC!


----------



## Bitteroot (Sep 25, 2010)

they better keep stepin up or were goin home with a big L


----------



## 00Beau (Sep 25, 2010)

Man that field is wet!


----------



## Bitteroot (Sep 25, 2010)

OK that's a little better..


----------



## Sic 'Em (Sep 25, 2010)

I likes me some running game!


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 25, 2010)

00Beau said:


> Man that field is wet!



I think it's sand they are kicking up...


----------



## 00Beau (Sep 25, 2010)

greene_dawg said:


> I think it's sand they are kicking up...



Oh the beach!! Thought it was water.


----------



## david w. (Sep 25, 2010)

We better not lose to Mississippi state.


----------



## Bitteroot (Sep 25, 2010)

OK my Smoked pork tamales are ready... I'll be back!


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 25, 2010)

00Beau said:


> Oh the beach!! Thought it was water.



We were sitting here wondering the same thing but it looked like sand after a close up. I hope it's water though. Maybe that means it's coming our way.


----------



## david w. (Sep 25, 2010)

This channel sucks!


----------



## Sic 'Em (Sep 25, 2010)

greene_dawg said:


> We were sitting here wondering the same thing but it looked like sand after a close up. I hope it's water though. Maybe that means it's coming our way.



It's sand.  I don't see any grass stains on the britches yet.


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 25, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> OK my Smoked pork tamales are ready... I'll be back!



Suddenly I am am GA Fan... can I have some of those?


----------



## Sic 'Em (Sep 25, 2010)

Durham for president!


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 25, 2010)

Drive it down their throats!


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 25, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> OK my Smoked pork tamales are ready... I'll be back!



Pics???


----------



## david w. (Sep 25, 2010)

It looks like I'm watching a 1998 game.


----------



## david w. (Sep 25, 2010)

He got busted up.


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 25, 2010)

david w. said:


> He got busted up.



Now he looks like Bobo. Maybe they can swap places for the night.


----------



## Sic 'Em (Sep 25, 2010)

Holy moly what a hit!  Ealey is lucky to have his head after that one.


----------



## david w. (Sep 25, 2010)

noooooooo!fumble

It better not be.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 25, 2010)

fumble!!!


----------



## Sic 'Em (Sep 25, 2010)

Crap


----------



## david w. (Sep 25, 2010)

Noooooooooooooo


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 25, 2010)

Dear Lord hold on to the BALL!


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 25, 2010)

I thought they were reviewing to see if it was a TD not fumble.


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 25, 2010)

brownceluse said:


> Dear Lord hold on to the BALL!



Did you not see how hard he got Hit? Suprised he got up so quick!


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 25, 2010)

I guess falling on the fumble is something we don't practice? Come on Ealey!


----------



## Sic 'Em (Sep 25, 2010)

Again no coverage on the corners.  This is a replay of last week!!


----------



## david w. (Sep 25, 2010)

Can you guys say 1-3......


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 25, 2010)

Tim Couch was a better QB than announcer that's for sure. You could age him 98 years, put him on hte UGA sideline, and call him Loran Smith...


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 25, 2010)

david w. said:


> Can you guys say 1-3......



We can have the worst in the SEC and the worst in the ACC all in one state!!


----------



## david w. (Sep 25, 2010)

Marks500 said:


> We can have the worst in the SEC and the worst in the ACC all in one state!!



Can't beat that.........


----------



## Bitteroot (Sep 25, 2010)

david w. said:


> Can you guys say 1-3......



Just hope we ain't sayin 2-10...


----------



## david w. (Sep 25, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> Just hope we ain't sayin 2-10...



If we keep playing like this we will be....


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 25, 2010)

Marks500 said:


> We can have the worst in the SEC and the worst in the ACC all in one state!!



Hey im here representing the worst in the state to our north!! AHAHA Tennessee sucks...


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 25, 2010)

david w. said:


> Can't beat that.........



We can get the Braves and Falcons in on this one too.. wait arent the Braves already in on it?


----------



## Bitteroot (Sep 25, 2010)

give that Calhoun boy a beer....


----------



## david w. (Sep 25, 2010)

Marks500 said:


> We can get the Braves and Falcons in on this one too.. wait arent the Braves already in on it?




Stupid braves.....


----------



## Sic 'Em (Sep 25, 2010)

Sic 'Em said:


> Durham for president!


----------



## david w. (Sep 25, 2010)

GOO Mississippi state...Beat them dawgs up..


----------



## Sic 'Em (Sep 25, 2010)

Dang!!  Nice hands!


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 25, 2010)

david w. said:


> GOO Mississippi state...Beat them dawgs up..


----------



## david w. (Sep 25, 2010)

probably the best catch/pass all season.


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 25, 2010)

Joking aside I am sure UGA will pull this win out!


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 25, 2010)

david w. said:


> probably the best catch/pass all season.



Did Nesbitt throw it??


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 25, 2010)

Lot's have been said about UGA showing it's hand offensively. Watch Marlon Brown go in motion (#15)... When he is in motion, it's a run play to the side he's blocking to.


----------



## david w. (Sep 25, 2010)

Marks500 said:


> Did Nesbitt throw it??


----------



## Bitteroot (Sep 25, 2010)

Marks500 said:


> Joking aside I am sure UGA will pull this win out!



I'm kinda optimistic... but they are tryin real hard to goob it.  Bright side is that Murray is looking better... maybe there is hope for the future.


----------



## david w. (Sep 25, 2010)

I am disowning Georgia....Go Mississippi state.


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Sep 25, 2010)

marks500 said:


> we can have the worst in the sec and the worst in the acc all in one state!!



yes we can!!!


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Sep 25, 2010)

david w. said:


> I am disowning Georgia....Go Mississippi state.


----------



## david w. (Sep 25, 2010)

We can't even move the ball.


----------



## david w. (Sep 25, 2010)

Better than nothing.


----------



## Sic 'Em (Sep 25, 2010)

I'll take 3 at this point...


----------



## Bitteroot (Sep 25, 2010)

"perfect call by mike bobo"   there's something very strange to my ears....


----------



## Bitteroot (Sep 25, 2010)

only because he missed it...


----------



## Bitteroot (Sep 25, 2010)

dear lord.. it there a football game on another channel..?


----------



## Sic 'Em (Sep 25, 2010)




----------



## DeWalt (Sep 25, 2010)

The dogs must be suicidal..........


----------



## Bitteroot (Sep 25, 2010)

I guess were pacing ourselves...


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 25, 2010)

Mark is not asleep after all...I was beginning to wonder.


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Sep 25, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> dear lord.. it there a football game on another channel..?



I need more TV's...I'm trying to follow three different games right now.


----------



## MD746 (Sep 25, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> UF looks real sharp...ESPNU...


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 25, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> I guess were pacing ourselves...



I'm not. Just cracked another one... Bout to be two fisting.


----------



## Bitteroot (Sep 25, 2010)

wow... what a tackle....somebody shoot me.


----------



## 00Beau (Sep 25, 2010)

I don`t think he can lay on top of a cheerleader during the game!!!


----------



## Bitteroot (Sep 25, 2010)

greene_dawg said:


> I'm not. Just cracked another one... Bout to be two fisting.



I'm gonna switch to smartoff vodka pretty soon!


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Sep 25, 2010)

WTH was that?


----------



## Sic 'Em (Sep 25, 2010)

Something finally goes our way, and what do you know we lose 5 yds.


----------



## Bitteroot (Sep 25, 2010)

dude I wonder if they read that one..


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Sep 25, 2010)

Save me a shot or 12 Bitteroot.


----------



## Bitteroot (Sep 25, 2010)

or fall in open field..


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 25, 2010)

Good Lord. I can go down the street to Perry High School and see better run blocking. Three guys in the backfied???


----------



## david w. (Sep 25, 2010)

whoop them Dawgs Mississippi state.


----------



## Bitteroot (Sep 25, 2010)

BubbaGanoosh said:


> Save me a shot or 12 Bitteroot.



saddle up.. were gonna have to make a booze run...


----------



## Sic 'Em (Sep 25, 2010)

Just wow.


----------



## david w. (Sep 25, 2010)

wild throws.


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 25, 2010)

Lucky that one wasn't picked.


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Sep 25, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> saddle up.. were gonna have to make a booze run...



Got that right...almost threw an interception...gonna be a looooonnnnngggg night.


----------



## Bitteroot (Sep 25, 2010)

"daddy...do you remember when UGA had a football team?"


----------



## Bitteroot (Sep 25, 2010)

even the refs can't stand this butt whippin...


----------



## david w. (Sep 25, 2010)

Hard to believe we use to be a good team.....


----------



## Sic 'Em (Sep 25, 2010)

Maybe Miss St can drive us all the way down the field.


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Sep 25, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> "daddy...do you remember when UGA had a football team?"



Nooooo, was it 200 years ago?


----------



## Bitteroot (Sep 25, 2010)

thats what ya do ..stop just short of a 1st...


----------



## david w. (Sep 25, 2010)

Sic 'Em said:


> Maybe Miss St can drive us all the way down the field.



We sure can't do it ourselves.


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Sep 25, 2010)

Thank the lord I didn't pick any UGA players to be on my Fantasy Football team or I'd really be depressed...


----------



## Bitteroot (Sep 25, 2010)

this is kinda like a fight I got into once... where I busted the guys fists up with my chin...


----------



## Bitteroot (Sep 25, 2010)

recon what were gonna do...?


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Sep 25, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> this is kinda like a fight I got into once... where I busted the guys fists up with my chin...



Did you break his hand?


----------



## 00Beau (Sep 25, 2010)

Now that`s a good run by the QB!


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 25, 2010)

Nice play Aaron!!!


----------



## Bitteroot (Sep 25, 2010)

begining to think we have 2 players on the team that give a rats butt... Murray.. and Durham...


----------



## david w. (Sep 25, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> recon what were gonna do...?



lose.


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Sep 25, 2010)

Geezzzz, overthrow...


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 25, 2010)

Man we really miss AJ.


----------



## david w. (Sep 25, 2010)

looks like a high school football team.


----------



## Marlinman45-70 (Sep 25, 2010)

*Im ready for the powers that be to FIRE RUSS..*

These dawgs are not getting it done..If not Russ, then get Bozo, and Richt out of there!! Letting the ball hit you on a punt????? Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- kinda coaching is that..I would have immediately made that player start running laps around that stadium until The buses left for the airport..idiots


----------



## DeWalt (Sep 25, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> I guess were pacing ourselves...




The no spin zone...............


----------



## Bitteroot (Sep 25, 2010)

how drunk you gotta get to get the mods to toss ya?


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Sep 25, 2010)

I think we try to play down to the competition's level each week...


----------



## david w. (Sep 25, 2010)

Thats how you do it......


----------



## Bitteroot (Sep 25, 2010)

Marlinman45-70 said:


> These dawgs are not getting it done..If not Russ, then get Bozo, and Richt out of there!! Letting the ball hit you on a punt????? Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- kinda coaching is that..I would have immediately made that player start running laps around that stadium until The buses left for the airport..idiots


  I ran two laps around the house myself....


----------



## david w. (Sep 25, 2010)

See that womans face....


----------



## Sic 'Em (Sep 25, 2010)

Penalty.  Is this 2008?


----------



## david w. (Sep 25, 2010)

crap.


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Sep 25, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> how drunk you gotta get to get the mods to toss ya?



I think it's when you start slurring your typing...


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Sep 25, 2010)

SC just took the lead over Auburn. 14-7


----------



## Bitteroot (Sep 25, 2010)

BubbaGanoosh said:


> I think it's when you start slurring your typing...




italics...?


----------



## david w. (Sep 25, 2010)

Its official......we suck!


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Sep 25, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> italics...?



Exactly....

Let's toast another.........something.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 25, 2010)




----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Sep 25, 2010)

Florida is kicking Kentucky's hiney...


----------



## Bitteroot (Sep 25, 2010)

BubbaGanoosh said:


> Exactly....
> 
> Let's toast another.........something.




beer count....13...ish..


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Sep 25, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> beer count....13...ish..



I'll match you one for one....


----------



## david w. (Sep 25, 2010)

I'm just here for moral support...I'm really a bama fan..........


----------



## Bitteroot (Sep 25, 2010)

I bet I can drink more beers than either team can score points!


----------



## Bitteroot (Sep 25, 2010)

david w. said:


> I'm just here for moral support...I'm really a bama fan..........



Yep.. I'm gonna be a Oregon State fan directly!!


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Sep 25, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> I bet I can drink more beers than either team can score points!



You need to set your goals a little bit higher than that.


----------



## david w. (Sep 25, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> I bet I can drink more beers than either team can score points!


----------



## Bitteroot (Sep 25, 2010)

BubbaGanoosh said:


> You need to set your goals a little bit higher than that.



well... technically I already have!


----------



## DeWalt (Sep 25, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> how drunk you gotta get to get the mods to toss ya?



I'm thinkin it would depend on who yer cheering for.......if yer one them doggie fans you should OK............


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 25, 2010)

david w. said:


> Its official......we suck!


----------



## david w. (Sep 25, 2010)

Marks500 said:


>



Go tech!


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 25, 2010)

I posted a link to Bobo's playbook in another thread if anyone is interested. It's very complex.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=571953


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 25, 2010)

david w. said:


> Go tech!



Now thats funny! Cant wait till the end of November... Super Bowl for the "Special Teams"


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Sep 25, 2010)

greene_dawg said:


> I posted a link to Bobo's playbook in another thread if anyone is interested. It's very complex.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=571953



I used to have one of those games when I was a kid....


----------



## Bitteroot (Sep 25, 2010)

greene_dawg said:


> I posted a link to Bobo's playbook in another thread if anyone is interested. It's very complex.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=571953



AJ will put in ebay before you know it!


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 25, 2010)

bitteroot said:


> aj will put in ebay before you know it!



lol


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Sep 25, 2010)

Is this a tight defensive game or do we just suck? LOL


----------



## Bitteroot (Sep 25, 2010)

BubbaGanoosh said:


> I used to have one of those games when I was a kid....



Me too... Loved it.. except for that one idiot you always had that just turned circles no matter how you bent his little leg hickies!


----------



## david w. (Sep 25, 2010)

Marks500 said:


> Now thats funny! Cant wait till the end of November... Super Bowl for the "Special Teams"



I can't wait until we become good again.


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 25, 2010)

david w. said:


> I can't wait until we become good again.



I mean if you think about it Thats all either Team really has to look forward to... is the GA/GA tech game... Tech will be lucky to even make a bowl game...(with lots of Luck Tech could still win it out For an ACC spot, Not likely) same goes for UGA if the lose here tonight.


----------



## LittleHolder (Sep 25, 2010)

Who wants to lose this game more?


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Sep 25, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> Me too... Loved it.. except for that one idiot you always had that just turned circles no matter how you bent his little leg hickies!



LOL, when I first got mine I cut off some of those little legs thinking that they weren't supposed to be there...those players became linemen...


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 25, 2010)

220 total yards for UGA and 121 for MSU. Time of possession 19:50 for UGA to 9:10 for MSU. penalty yards 30 for UGA and 20 for MSU.
UGA's beating them everywhere but the scoreboard.


----------



## Bitteroot (Sep 25, 2010)

BubbaGanoosh said:


> LOL, when I first got mine I cut of some off those little legs thinking that they weren't supposed to be there...those players became linemen...




That was one solid line dude... you aint' right!!


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Sep 25, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> 220 total yards for UGA and 121 for MSU. Time of possession 19:50 for UGA to 9:10 for MSU. penalty yards 30 for UGA and 20 for MSU.
> UGA's beating them everywhere but the scoreboard.



Yeah, the only places that don't matter at the end of the game...


----------



## Sic 'Em (Sep 25, 2010)

On a brighter note Ga Southern is beating Elon 35-14 with 12 min to play!  It's on DirecTV #649.


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Sep 25, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> That was one solid line dude... you aint' right!!



LOL, those were the days...


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 25, 2010)

Sic 'Em said:


> On a brighter note Ga Southern is beating Elon 35-14 with 12 min to play!  It's on DirecTV #649.



Sounds like someone is bored of the GA Game...lol


----------



## Sic 'Em (Sep 25, 2010)

Marks500 said:


> Sounds like someone is bored of the GA Game...lol



Well, it IS halftime.  lol


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 25, 2010)

In other news.....
South Carolina 14 Auburn 7 with 10:30 left in the 2nd quarter


----------



## Bitteroot (Sep 25, 2010)

BubbaGanoosh said:


> LOL, those were the days...



You ain't kiddin..... todays kids don't have a clue what Christmas was like.... stocking full of oranges and walnuts... your favorite teams boggan, and if you was lucky a new football...and a TEE!!!  I guess that is why I still love Christmas so much, remembering how fun it was, and trying to make it that way for my kids too.  I'm just a big on teddy bear I guess.


----------



## david w. (Sep 25, 2010)

Marks500 said:


> I mean if you think about it Thats all either Team really has to look forward to... is the GA/GA tech game... Tech will be lucky to even make a bowl game...(with lots of Luck Tech could still win it out For an ACC spot, Not likely) same goes for UGA if the lose here tonight.



We are friends now,but when that game comes on we will be bitter enemy's.....


----------



## nickel back (Sep 25, 2010)

ugly........

GO!!!! DAWGS!!!


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Sep 25, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> You ain't kiddin..... todays kids don't have a clue what Christmas was like.... stocking full of oranges and walnuts... your favorite teams boggan, and if you was lucky a new football...and a TEE!!!  I guess that is why I still love Christmas so much, remembering how fun it was, and trying to make it that way for my kids too.  I'm just a big on teddy bear I guess.



Yeah, and we used to play OUTSIDE regardless of the weather. And somehow our cats would be integrated into whatever game that we used to be playing...poor cats...and we used to ride our BIKES around the neighborhood and to other areas like it was nothing. 

Different time, different age.


----------



## Bitteroot (Sep 25, 2010)

hey .. the non game is back on...


----------



## david w. (Sep 25, 2010)

this thread has gone south....We have guys talking about georgia tech and guys talking about Christmas....


----------



## Sic 'Em (Sep 25, 2010)

Dang it!


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Sep 25, 2010)

and we just made a good non-play...


----------



## Bitteroot (Sep 25, 2010)

pic....get up and go you bunch a mangy dawgs!@!!! !DFWDC QSC!!!!


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Sep 25, 2010)

david w. said:


> this thread has gone south....We have guys talking about georgia tech and guys talking about Christmas....



I guess we could be talking about the creative genius of the new defensive co-ordinator or the crafty plays that Bobo is calling.......


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 25, 2010)

Sorry guys. I know there are a lot of CMR supporters on this board and up until this season I was one of them but there is not a single unit on MSU's team that has more talent than we do on the opposing unit, yet I'm watching us lose 7-6 in the 3rd quarter. Some things are simply indefensible.


----------



## david w. (Sep 25, 2010)

BubbaGanoosh said:


> I guess we could be talking about the creative genius of the new defensive co-ordinator or the crafty plays that Bobo is calling.......



wouldn't be much to talk about.......


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Sep 25, 2010)

david w. said:


> wouldn't be much to talk about.......



Exactly....


----------



## Bitteroot (Sep 25, 2010)

greene_dawg said:


> Sorry guys. I know there are a lot of CMR supporters on this board and up until this season I was one of them but there is not a single unit on MSU's team that has more talent than we do on the opposing unit, yet I'm watching us lose 7-6 in the 3rd quarter. Some things are simply indefensible.



I can see it through my rose colored glasses... we have no heart....


----------



## Sic 'Em (Sep 25, 2010)

I fully expect us to start playing with a little fire when Richt gives the post-3rd qtr pep talk.  Not sure why we can't play that way for 4 qtrs.


----------



## david w. (Sep 25, 2010)

This game sucks.Nothing is happening.


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Sep 25, 2010)

Maybe Miss State is a better team than we are giving them credit for........NAWWWWWWW we suck


----------



## DeWalt (Sep 25, 2010)

BubbaGanoosh said:


> Yeah, and we used to play OUTSIDE regardless of the weather. And somehow our cats would be integrated into whatever game that we used to be playing...poor cats...and we used to ride our BIKES around the neighborhood and to other areas like it was nothing.
> 
> Different time, different age.





david w. said:


> this thread has gone south....We have guys talking about georgia tech and guys talking about Christmas....



Not to mention............cats........


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Sep 25, 2010)

Dang - SC is starting to put in on Auburn...didn't expect that.


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 25, 2010)

Sic 'Em said:


> I fully expect us to start playing with a little fire when Richt gives the post-3rd qtr pep talk.  Not sure why we can't play that way for 4 qtrs.



If we could only pipe some Soulja Boy through the speakers and break out some black jerseys...


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 25, 2010)

BubbaGanoosh said:


> Dang - SC is starting to put in on Auburn...didn't expect that.



I did. Auburn is a paper tiger IMO and SC is for real this season. Unfortunately we'll end up getting beat by both.


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Sep 25, 2010)

DeWalt said:


> Not to mention............cats........



LOL and sometimes the cats would be part of a game that would include grabbing the tail and swinging them around kinda like a helicopter....fun times.


----------



## david w. (Sep 25, 2010)

DeWalt said:


> Not to mention............cats........


----------



## david w. (Sep 25, 2010)

Sooooooo,Who's drunk?


----------



## Bitteroot (Sep 25, 2010)

hey he didn't drop it..


----------



## Bitteroot (Sep 25, 2010)

david w. said:


> Sooooooo,Who's drunk?



workin on it.. If I could quit throwin em at the dog in the yard....


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Sep 25, 2010)

david w. said:


> Sooooooo,Who's drunk?



I wish that I were....


----------



## Sic 'Em (Sep 25, 2010)

Nice job by Murray, even though the coaches don't think he should do that...


----------



## Bitteroot (Sep 25, 2010)

Sic 'Em said:


> Nice job by Murray, even though the coaches don't think he should do that...



somebody besides him and durham should grow a set...


----------



## david w. (Sep 25, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> workin on it.. If I could quit throwin em at the dog in the yard....


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Sep 25, 2010)

Nice catch and first down....woooooooohooooooooo


----------



## david w. (Sep 25, 2010)

BubbaGanoosh said:


> I wish that I were....





I have me a hardcore powerade...


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 25, 2010)

david w. said:


> Sooooooo,Who's drunk?



You got my vote... And if Bobo could post right now I'd bet he's on board too...


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Sep 25, 2010)

Lucky that ball wasn't intercepted...


----------



## david w. (Sep 25, 2010)

greene_dawg said:


> You got my vote... And if Bobo could post right now I'd bet he's on board too...



naaa,I don't drink.

I am sober as ill ever be.


----------



## Bitteroot (Sep 25, 2010)

Not that your bad luck or any thing RHBama.. but would you please log out of this thread and go wait in the truck?


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Sep 25, 2010)

david w. said:


> I have me a hardcore powerade...



I'm gonna have to go look through the fridge and see if mama hasn't thrown away all the good stuff...


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 25, 2010)

david w. said:


> naaa,I don't drink.
> 
> I am sober as ill ever be.



Well, I got you're portion covered tonight.


----------



## david w. (Sep 25, 2010)

BubbaGanoosh said:


> I'm gonna have to go look through the fridge and see if mama hasn't thrown away all the good stuff...





Go get a glass of sweet tea.


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 25, 2010)

Two WR's in the exact same spot.... Nice...


----------



## david w. (Sep 25, 2010)

greene_dawg said:


> Well, I got you're portion covered tonight.



Thank you...


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Sep 25, 2010)

I used to have a bottle of Whineeeeee that would be perfect...


----------



## Blue Iron (Sep 25, 2010)

Dang GA dawgs....


----------



## Bitteroot (Sep 25, 2010)

well if we havent' lost since '74... lets get this crap outa the way right now..


----------



## david w. (Sep 25, 2010)

Mississippi is moving the ball better than Georgia is.


----------



## david w. (Sep 25, 2010)

BubbaGanoosh said:


> I used to have a bottle of Whineeeeee that would be perfect...


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Sep 25, 2010)

What happened to those "shades of offensive brilliance" that we saw in the first game this year?


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 25, 2010)

My 12 year old daghter has two classic quotes in the last 2 minutes...

"Mark Richt doesn't seem bothered by this mess at all"

"How can they make those plays but we can't"

Once again, she's 12...


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Sep 25, 2010)

Now everything is just "offensive"


----------



## david w. (Sep 25, 2010)

This is a long 3rd quarter.


----------



## Bitteroot (Sep 25, 2010)

whew... RH is gone.. the worm is gonna turn now....rally cap!!!


----------



## Bitteroot (Sep 25, 2010)

for somebody...


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Sep 25, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> whew... RH is gone.. the worm is gonna turn now....rally cap!!!



LOL, I got mine on and wearing it sideways...


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 25, 2010)

Kiante Tripp just got mowed over like a blade of grass...


----------



## LittleHolder (Sep 25, 2010)

Grantham is lost!


----------



## Bitteroot (Sep 25, 2010)

Earnest T for head coach....


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Sep 25, 2010)

3 down, 1 to go


----------



## Sic 'Em (Sep 25, 2010)

Time for that pep talk.


----------



## Bitteroot (Sep 25, 2010)

Crap.. RH is back... I knew something was up.... go away ephelump humper....


----------



## david w. (Sep 25, 2010)

Screw this game.I'm watching scooby doo the movie.


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Sep 25, 2010)

Anyone think we can pull a "bama" and come from behind in the 4th quarter?


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Sep 25, 2010)

I got a slice of lemon merangue pie calling my name....


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 25, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> Not that your bad luck or any thing RHBama.. but would you please log out of this thread and go wait in the truck?



I'm just sitting here being quiet and hoping UGA turns it around. 
Hey! Mad Max is on AMC! cool....


----------



## Bitteroot (Sep 25, 2010)

yea.. but my lil girl and my wife are about to pull in the drive... I'm gonna snuggle and shoot the breeze wif them... love you guys and all, but they are considerably better looking and soft and snuggly....  I'm outa here!!  Yall send up the bat signal if we do something great like a first down or similar.


----------



## david w. (Sep 25, 2010)

Touchdown!!!


----------



## Bitteroot (Sep 25, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm just sitting here being quiet and hoping UGA turns it around.
> Hey! Mad Max is on AMC! cool....



go away robert.. you're givin me an annuris... anyour....brain blockage!


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Sep 25, 2010)

david w. said:


> Touchdown!!!


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Sep 25, 2010)

Dang, I see someone DID score, unfortunately it wasn't us...


----------



## Bitteroot (Sep 25, 2010)

uh... keep running to the outside next time ......moron....


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Sep 25, 2010)

And it was the kicker's first FG of the season...


----------



## Bitteroot (Sep 25, 2010)

bout time..


----------



## Bitteroot (Sep 25, 2010)

do we get points for one of those...its been a while?


----------



## david w. (Sep 25, 2010)

When Georgia played its first game this season I was like''Oh yeah the dawgs are going to be good this year''.Guess not!!


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Sep 25, 2010)

Good run...keep it up!


----------



## Bitteroot (Sep 25, 2010)

hurry up and get to the goal line with Ealy.. he can fumble... AGAIN>


----------



## Sic 'Em (Sep 25, 2010)

Come on, fellas.  3 ain't gonna cut it anymore!


----------



## Bitteroot (Sep 25, 2010)

yep... penalty again...


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Sep 25, 2010)

Geezzzz, can we find new ways to lose?


----------



## Bitteroot (Sep 25, 2010)

you go Chris..


----------



## Sic 'Em (Sep 25, 2010)

Our best receiver sacrifices his body to get us a 1st and it gets called back.  Nice.


----------



## Sic 'Em (Sep 25, 2010)

Are we even in FG range anymore????


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Sep 25, 2010)

Wonderful....is there any way to kick a 4 point field goal?


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Sep 25, 2010)

Whoops, I guess we weren't close enough to even ATTEMPT a field goal....


----------



## Bitteroot (Sep 25, 2010)

Sic 'Em said:


> Our best receiver sacrifices his body to get us a 1st and it gets called back.  Nice.



yep... took a TD away from him to... I said Chris would play his best year this year.  Problem is much of what he has done won't count because of stupid penalties and lack of will to win.


----------



## 00Beau (Sep 25, 2010)

The coach should not be clapping after a punt, he should be busting chops for not getting a first down. Wow!


----------



## Blue Iron (Sep 25, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> yep... took a TD away from him to... I said Chris would play his best year this year. Problem is much of what he has done won't count because of stupid penalties and lack of will to win.


 
Thought you was snuggling and such?!


----------



## Bitteroot (Sep 25, 2010)

Blue Iron said:


> Thought you was snuggling and such?!




shes late getting home.... see yall...


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Sep 25, 2010)

00Beau said:


> The coach should not be clapping after a punt, he should be busting chops for not getting a first down. Wow!



Seems to be the attitude this year...complacent and content with less than mediocracy.


----------



## DeWalt (Sep 25, 2010)

Blue Iron said:


> Thought you was snuggling and such?!






bittersnuggleroot....


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Sep 25, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> shes late getting home.... see yall...



Have fun! Think about us suffering through this game..


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Sep 25, 2010)

Our defense has officially given up.


----------



## Sic 'Em (Sep 25, 2010)

Well, that'll do it.


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Sep 25, 2010)

Game ova.....touchdown Miss State....tha fat lady just sung.


----------



## LittleHolder (Sep 25, 2010)

Worst uga team I can recall


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 25, 2010)

Man we are great. Scott Lakotas SUCKS worst Defensive back coach I've seen.


----------



## tcward (Sep 25, 2010)

You guys realize we MIGHT win 1(Idaho State) more game this year. I have said it before, this is the WORST Georgia football team I have ever seen....


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 25, 2010)

I think its offical.... GA sucks as bad a GA Tech!!! I mean seriously either team has a Def. or a good Off. State of GA Blows.


----------



## tcward (Sep 25, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> Trey Burton has scored 5 TD's for UF....if anyone hasnt seen that...



wow...


----------



## david w. (Sep 25, 2010)

This game sucks!!!!

We can't even beat Mississippi state.We may not win a game for the rest of the season.


----------



## Sic 'Em (Sep 25, 2010)

tcward said:


> You guys realize we MIGHT win 1(Idaho State) more game this year. I have said it before, this is the WORST Georgia football team I have ever seen....



It may not be as bad as a Ray Goof team, but it's dang close.


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 25, 2010)

Hope they leave the coaches in Mississippi


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Sep 25, 2010)

Hey, if you guys want to watch a good game, change the channel to SC vs Auburn....it is looking like it could be a tight one.


----------



## david w. (Sep 25, 2010)

Georgia bulldogs......SUCK
Georgia Tech.........SUCK
Atlanta braves.......SUCK

We are on a roll.


----------



## Todd Coleman (Sep 25, 2010)

david w. said:


> This game sucks!!!!
> 
> We can't even beat Mississippi state.We may not win a game for the rest of the season.



Hopefully this will be the begining of the end for CMR.


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 25, 2010)

david w. said:


> This game sucks!!!!
> 
> We can't even beat Mississippi state.We may not win a game for the rest of the season.



Hey you get to play Tech this year... might look something like this game.... except it will stay 7 to 6...lol... Toss up on who has the 7...


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 25, 2010)

Good job CMR you have successfully built a program to be number 1 in the polls and now the worst in the SEC good job coach I have stood by you through the last two weeks but not anymore.


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 25, 2010)

david w. said:


> Georgia bulldogs......SUCK
> Georgia Tech.........SUCK
> Atlanta braves.......SUCK
> 
> We are on a roll.



 Lets Bring the Falcons in on this Love!


----------



## Sic 'Em (Sep 25, 2010)

Anyone want to take bets on how long it takes before someone throws out the "The last time UGA started 0-3 in the SEC was ____" stat?


----------



## 00Beau (Sep 25, 2010)

Probably won`t make anybody feel better but Miss. St. is not a push over this year! I picked them in this game due to how both teams played last week, They play Bama to the wire nearly every year, even when they sucked! Probably will this year too!!!


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 25, 2010)

Todd Coleman said:


> Hopefully this will be the begining of the end for CMR.



That would be the answer.  Worked out pretty good for the Vols when they fired ol fat Phil.


----------



## DeWalt (Sep 25, 2010)

It's gonna get ugly around here for the next few days.......


----------



## david w. (Sep 25, 2010)

Marks500 said:


> Lets Bring the Falcons in on this Love!


----------



## K80 (Sep 25, 2010)

This is sad....


----------



## david w. (Sep 25, 2010)

Todd Coleman said:


> Hopefully this will be the begining of the end for CMR.



Lets hope so.....


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Sep 25, 2010)

I wonder if we could bring Willie and the Ginger Ninja back?


----------



## tcward (Sep 25, 2010)

00Beau said:


> Probably won`t make anybody feel better but Miss. St. is not a push over this year! I picked them in this game due to how both teams played last week, They play Bama to the wire nearly every year, even when they sucked! Probably will this year too!!!



Thanks Beau, but lets not sugar coat anything. Georgia is AWFUL and gonna take wholesale changes to make them better!


----------



## david w. (Sep 25, 2010)

24-6 what a joke.


----------



## fireman1501 (Sep 25, 2010)

This is a joke man .


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 25, 2010)

I feel the pain... dont forget we got beat by Kansas....lol


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Sep 25, 2010)

Touchdownnnnnn!!!! on the Miss State third string defense!


----------



## david w. (Sep 25, 2010)

To late now doofus


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 25, 2010)

Touch down!! Ga!!!


----------



## Sic 'Em (Sep 25, 2010)

NOW we get a TD?


----------



## across the river (Sep 25, 2010)

So Georgia pays $750,000 to Grantham.   Mississppi State pays probably less than half of that to get Manny Diaz.  UGA could have easily had Diaz, but they had to get a "big name" and he was not offered the job.  Georgia can't stop MSU with 8 or 9 men in the box when they know they are going to run, and State doesn't allow Georgia a TD.  I hope CMR doesn't manage his own invesments.


----------



## fireman1501 (Sep 25, 2010)

1 minute they going to score (idiots)


----------



## david w. (Sep 25, 2010)

We still suck!


----------



## clark22 (Sep 25, 2010)

david w. said:


> lets hope so.....



im hoping also!!


----------



## x-mark (Sep 25, 2010)

The end for CMR.

I am sick of the "apologists".

you know who you are.

Time for a change= No brainer!


----------



## fireman1501 (Sep 25, 2010)

miss state may score again.


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 25, 2010)

Sic 'Em said:


> NOW we get a TD?



Better late then never!


----------



## Sic 'Em (Sep 25, 2010)

Sic 'Em said:


> Anyone want to take bets on how long it takes before someone throws out the "The last time UGA started 0-3 in the SEC was ____" stat?



The answer was 11 minutes, lol.


----------



## david w. (Sep 25, 2010)

What a disappointing game....


----------



## fireman1501 (Sep 25, 2010)

x-mark said:


> The end for CMR.
> 
> I am sick of the "apologists".
> 
> ...



I second that for sure


----------



## across the river (Sep 25, 2010)

I bet Willie Martinez is laughing his behind off.


----------



## david w. (Sep 25, 2010)

booooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## david w. (Sep 25, 2010)

Roll tide....


----------



## x-mark (Sep 25, 2010)

BoBo=fired

CMR=fired!

no appologies!


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Sep 25, 2010)

Congrats Miss State - ye kicked our hineys.


----------



## fireman1501 (Sep 25, 2010)

Be watching bama rest of year.


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Sep 25, 2010)

david w. said:


> Roll tide....



Hey - at least I live in a state that has a winning team.....Go Gamecocks!!!


----------



## Blue Iron (Sep 25, 2010)

The natives are restless........still.


----------



## david w. (Sep 25, 2010)

BubbaGanoosh said:


> Hey - at least I live in a state that has a winning team.....Go Gamecocks!!!


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Sep 25, 2010)

Blue Iron said:


> The natives are restless........still.



You will see how restless the "natives" can become after losing three in a row...


----------



## david w. (Sep 25, 2010)

It's marks500 fault with that Georgia Tech talk......


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 25, 2010)

What a depressing day!! What am I gonna do all Fall? I got season Tickets to the Tech games and I dont even want to go....lol


----------



## Sic 'Em (Sep 25, 2010)

You know, I don't think I'll watch anymore football tonight, lol.


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 25, 2010)

david w. said:


> It's marks500 fault with that Georgia Tech talk......



Gotta have a Team to compare the Pi$$ poor play too!!


----------



## david w. (Sep 25, 2010)

Sic 'Em said:


> You know, I don't think I'll watch anymore football tonight, lol.



Me either.I think I'm going go sit in a corner and cry.


----------



## david w. (Sep 25, 2010)

Marks500 said:


> Gotta have a Team to compare the Pi$$ poor play too!!



Come on.....Go Tech!


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Sep 25, 2010)

Wow, the SC vs Auburn game is a REAL ballgame...ya'll should watch it.


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 25, 2010)

BubbaGanoosh said:


> Wow, the SC vs Auburn game is a REAL ballgame...ya'll should watch it.



SEC has real teams??


----------



## across the river (Sep 25, 2010)

BubbaGanoosh said:


> Hey - at least I live in a state that has a winning team.....Go Gamecocks!!!



Hold that thought.


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 25, 2010)

across the river said:


> Hold that thought.



Is he still holding!! lol


----------

